# My Layout



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been reading the layout forum and there are a lot of good ideas kicked around so I would like to post my layout and see what you everyone thinks. I only have a 24" x 72" space to work with. I used Atlas N Scale, code 55 track in the SCARM program.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like it. only one idea, is it possible to move the two turns on the left closer to the turn under the hill/mountain? that would open up some ground for more tracks in you railyard, just a thought


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

It’s a very good possibility that I could move those to tracks to the left and make more room. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

People can always use more runway on dead-end spurs for storing idle rolling stock. Maybe lengthen yours a bit and/or add some longer runs radiating out of the turntable?

Enjoy the fun!

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Like the layout. You might consider a little wider dimension (maybe an additional 2") for larger radius curves (assuming you are looking at 1-1/2" distance from each of layout to outside track centerline and track spacing of 1-1/2" -center to center. As TJ indicates, storage tracks are really nice to have.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

yes, i might look at making it a little wider, i agree that storage tracks are nice to have


----------

